
Sources: Google Is Planning a Game Platform That Could Take on Xbox and PlayStat - ourmandave
https://kotaku.com/sources-google-is-planning-a-game-platform-that-could-1827217387
======
BenjiWiebe
Much like Google+ killed Facebook and Twitter?

